# Gold at Sportsman's Rd



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

pic taken in the late afternoon with a Nikon coolpix 3100 shot through a pair of sunglasses as a filter.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> shot through a pair of sunglasses as a filter


now that is inventive, and it paid off, nice shot.
Had you heard of doing that before? or did you shoot that off the cuff? It added a nice touch.. kinda looks like channel mixing for sepia in PS.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Pretty cool, galbayfisher. I've also heard of using polarized sunglasses for good water pics when you don't have the proper filter (just thought I'd pass it along, maybe the one's you used were polarized as well).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Sportsman's Road? Been there...*

done that, once. Here's a pic from a couple of years ago with the Stringermobile sittin at the boat ramp. I dang near fell and broke my leg on the drop off there at the ramp. I'm sure glad I don't use that spot to launch a boat. I did have fun and enjoyed paddling out and around Confederate Reef.
Mike


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Mike, do ya still have your yak? 
We started debating whether or not to get one/two last summer, mainly to run out bull red/shark baits but toyed with the idea of fishing the bays as well. Think I'm getting too old and lazy to use it enough to make it worthwhile though.
Later,
Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Bob, I wound up selling it due to shoulder problems. It just wasn't any fun paddling, fishing and hurting something terrible all at the same time. I sure liked it thought - OK Drifter.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Got the idea to shoot with the sunglasses the other day driving home from Abilene. I was wearing the glasses and looking at the countryside and the landscape took on a whole new look. Found myself at Sportsman rd one day and thought I'd try it out.

Also, speaking of yaks, have you seen the Hobie Outback with the peddling system? Have heard some good things about it including being able to do up to 5mph peddling.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Saw the Outback at Wind, Sail & Surf Sports during the summer. Looks pretty cool for fishing (no hands needed for the paddling) but it's real pricey. We rented the Quest and yakked out baits ... wife loved it; also had a pretty good deal on it.


----------

